# An answer, I think



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been researching the different cancers, trying to figure out what killed Penny. 

Based on a suspicious lymph aspiration a few weeks before her death...nothing conclusive...and the way things spiraled downward, I'm now convinced she had lymphoma. Survival rate on prednisone alone is 60 days. She showed symptoms for about 5 months...soft stool, lack of appetite, weight loss, lethargy...all increasingly more obvious as time went on.

There's some peace in knowing what it probably was and that only the most aggressive treatment could have bought a little more time...maybe. 

Our new puppy will be enrolled in the study.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure understand you wanting to know, I would be the same way.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I would want to know too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am like you and need to know these things, but be careful going down that road. I knew the things that were wrong with Harley but it was so complicated and at one point the oncologist said being a golden it was possible he had two different forms of cancer going on at once.

I am happy you plan to enroll your pup in the study. I was just thinking the other day how if I were to get a puppy again I would definitely enroll my dog. I have lost all 4 goldens to cancer and it is heartbreaking.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

I would think knowing would help some in healing your heart too


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This cancer most closely fits what happened to her. I'll never know for sure...but seeing that takes some of the weight of my shoulders...that there was nothing I could have done to change the outcome. The reassurance of that, whether real or not, is how I'm going to think of this. And find some peace. It was just her time. I miss her.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm sure it helps understanding what happened and gives you some comfort that there is nothing you could have done to prevent the eventual outcome. We just went through Lymphoma with our baby and it is so aggressive. 

I feel your pain and hope it gets better soon. I think we'll always miss them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jaime. It's incredibly hard when we're blind-sided by this. We had no idea that Penny had anything other than irritable bowel syndrome. Had we done a biopsy, which was next on the list, we probably would have found out for sure.

As it is, she was acting pretty normally. We took her on our camping trip and 24 hours before her death we actually had a normal stool and thought she was getting better. Oh the joy! We'd already cried so much because she'd been off for several months, despite treatment for the soft stool.

Then in one afternoon, heart failure set in and within 12 hours she was gone...at the emergency vet. We couldn't let her suffer anymore when they told us there was no hope and just a matter of a day or two at the most. 

I couldn't believe it was happening. I can't believe it has happened. My girl is gone. It will be 4 weeks at 3 a.m. tonight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It hurts so much when we lose them.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope this helps with your healing. It's human nature to need to know and quadrupled when it's someone or something you loved so so dearly. I definitely would want to know all I could too. Care and thought to you x


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs Elisabeth.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope it helps you a bit to know the reason and that there was really nothing you could do. You loved her and that was the best thing. I'm sorry for your loss xxoo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hugs from Brinkley and I, too. I know too well how you are feeling. Looking back, I wish maybe that we had done a necropsy on Fozzie, to know what truly happened to him. I know that it wouldn't bring him back, but it would probably have brought some peace of mind. I talked to our vet on Friday, and he is on board with the Morris Animal Study, so we are enrolling Brinkley too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The sad counting of weeks and months, I am still there. I am so sorry. Penny knew you did everything you could for her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That's great! The more dogs in the study, the better chance of a discovery.

I'm hoping our new vet participates. I will search for one who does, even if it isn't our main vet. I think it's THAT important.

No data yields no results. At least collecting data gives hope.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Jaime. It's incredibly hard when we're blind-sided by this. We had no idea that Penny had anything other than irritable bowel syndrome. Had we done a biopsy, which was next on the list, we probably would have found out for sure.
> 
> As it is, she was acting pretty normally. We took her on our camping trip and 24 hours before her death we actually had a normal stool and thought she was getting better. Oh the joy! We'd already cried so much because she'd been off for several months, despite treatment for the soft stool.
> 
> ...


That is just so sad.....especially since you had some false hope Too happen so fast and unexpected is especially painful. Not that it really is easier being prepared but being blind sided just takes your breath away. 

When Celty first was sick we didn't know it was Lymphoma and he went downhill so fast he ended up on oxygen at the vet hospital. At that point we had no idea if he'd ever come home. He was running around days before. We treated him because we were so devastated and not ready. In the end we're in the same place but happy to have had the summer.

As others have said at least Penny was lucky to have such a wonderful home and life. That's such a nice memory that she was camping and enjoying life in her last days.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I will never truly know what my heart and soul girl Deardra died from. All I know is that it was her time. Reaching too far into what happened is nothing but draining ones energy and beating oneself up. They are gone and we have to be at peace with it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You are right. And sometimes that becomes so clear...then the clarity drifts away for a bit. The peace is coming but it isn't a state of being. yet. 



GoldenCamper said:


> I will never truly know what my heart and soul girl Deardra died from. All I know is that it was her time. Reaching too far into what happened is nothing but draining ones energy and beating oneself up. They are gone and we have to be at peace with it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> You are right. And sometimes that becomes so clear...then the clarity drifts away for a bit. The peace is coming but it isn't a state of being. yet.


 One can become at peace with a beloved dogs passing in time. But we do well up with tears at certain times until we meet them again, no matter how long they have been gone. They had a life well lived and I hold what I have gave and they me in a high regard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

We don't know for sure what took our Smooch -we think she was almost 12 years old, because we adopted her. The vet thought it was lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. I am sure you did everything you could for Penny.


----------

